# Hunting with my new tubemaster sniper



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Just a standard tubemaster sniper core I had scaled by the talented Lewis pride


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

There u go again with that accuracy man, I can't even hit a milk jug sometimes lol


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Practice you must get better you will


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Any tips for me? Been shooting slingshots for around a year now, just over a month full butterfly


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Practice with a light setup and light ammo 
Thats what helped me alot


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

I think I shoot a pretty light setup 60 inch draw with .395 lead 13 inch active length I'm pretty decent but not near your level yet, how long has it taken u to get that good?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

2 1/2 years almost 3 I'm december


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That was one heck of a shot man! Awesome! That is amazing


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

What tubes and ammo?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done ... yet again!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Ian! said:


> What tubes and ammo?


 v
Tapered 1745 and small baby beans


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice shooting man. How do you position the tubes on that fork?

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

kenyaslinger said:


> Nice shooting man. How do you position the tubes on that fork?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


Ttf and I use the one line amming system


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Would you explain please . . . What are "small baby beans"? What ammo would they be similar too? Are they the same size and weight as 3/8's steel?

Just a curious mind that wants to know :hmm:


----------

